# New 2012 210 Rs



## Dave Spickard (Nov 14, 2011)

We just purchased a new 2012 Outback 210 RS today, November 26, 2011...even though we are at the end of the season.

We had been looking at several pre-owned Outbacks and after advice and recommendations from members on this site we found a brand new local unit priced between Holman's and Lakeshore and at a price not too much more than the used units we were considering. Thanks to all who helped! We feel like we got a good deal plus the local dealer (Mayflower RV) was great to work with and offered alot of extras like hitch with sway/weight distribution and brake controller installed.

The new 2012 unit(newly released after the 10th anniversary editions were sold) has a rear window on the slide (see attached photos) with the rear slide cabinets mounted above the windows on the side. You will also notice from the picture attached that the side windows are shorter to accomodate the cabinets mounted above the side slide windows.

Our unit has the brown cap (I haven't decided if I like it better than the white front cap but it is growing on me) and the new floor (I think I like the wood laminate look better but it is also growing on me). Our unit has a 15k air conditioner versus the 13.5K that were on the units we priced from Holman and Lakeshore. It also has the power rear slide which none of the pre-owned units we looked at had.

We went ahead and had the unit winterized but still plan on a dry camping run or two to shake out any issues not related to water. Looking forward to spring.

Thanks again for all the help, recommendations, insight, and advice we received....much appreciated!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

HEY. CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW UNIT. The photos were great to see the new changes to out back. the slate flooring look is way cool.


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Likewise from Oregon....Congrats...

We're expecting our 2012 Outback 210 RS to be delivered from Holeman/Ohio this next week. Let's compare what we discover. For openers...I'm going to place a support under the king bed when it is retracted....just to be on the safe side. Have you thought about a support when it's opened? We're pulling it w/ a 2001 Ford 350 Crew Cab/Long Bed w/ a V-10. I have a weight dist. hitch and probably not going to go w/ the anti-sway bar route...

Folks...any comments???

Jack From Oregon


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats! I like the brown on the front, I would think that you wont see as much dirt and bugs on it as the white.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Outback!









That's the first one I've seen with the rear window in the slide. That could be a nice addition. We love the side windows on ours, for cross ventilation and individual choice as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Jack from Oregon said:


> For openers...I'm going to place a support under the king bed when it is retracted....just to be on the safe side. Have you thought about a support when it's opened?
> 
> Jack From Oregon


I'm in total agreement with a support for when you're traveling. The forces exerted on the slide have to be huge when you go over big bumps and rough roads.
I don't see any need for a support when it's opened. I've never felt any flex or movement in two seasons of use. Compared to road forces, static load is minor. I also remove the travel support when I get home. It's not needed while parked, and I wonder if it might flex the floor over time.


----------



## Dave Spickard (Nov 14, 2011)

duggy said:


> For openers...I'm going to place a support under the king bed when it is retracted....just to be on the safe side. Have you thought about a support when it's opened?
> 
> Jack From Oregon


I'm in total agreement with a support for when you're traveling. The forces exerted on the slide have to be huge when you go over big bumps and rough roads.
I don't see any need for a support when it's opened. I've never felt any flex or movement in two seasons of use. Compared to road forces, static load is minor. I also remove the travel support when I get home. It's not needed while parked, and I wonder if it might flex the floor over time.
[/quote]

Duggy / Jack, thanks for the posts. I am going to make a support for the slide for use in transit. I haven't thought about one while the slide is out. I had seen a post on this site that indicated the slides support up to 1000 lbs and when out, it does feel extremely stable in the out position. It looks like Christmas shopping this year will be centered around stuff for the camper...any suggestions on stuff we need (or don't need) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave, Welcome and congrats on the New Outback. I tried to buy from Mayflower but they woulnt budge or try to get close to Lakeshore, they told me to have a nice trip to Mich. In fact i bought two new Outbacks from Lakeshore. Go to Maumelle Park if you havent allready its a great place to go camping down by the river.


----------



## Dave Spickard (Nov 14, 2011)

danny285 said:


> Dave, Welcome and congrats on the New Outback. I tried to buy from Mayflower but they woulnt budge or try to get close to Lakeshore, they told me to have a nice trip to Mich. In fact i bought two new Outbacks from Lakeshore. Go to Maumelle Park if you havent allready its a great place to go camping down by the river.


Thanks Danny! We live close to Pinnacle Mountain and about five miles from Maumelle Park; we walk our dogs there and at the nearby Two Rivers park on a regular weekly basis. We plan on camping at Maumelle Park to check out the camper.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave is your Chevy an 1/2 ton with the 6.2 or a 3/4 with 6.0 ?


----------



## Dave Spickard (Nov 14, 2011)

danny285 said:


> Dave is your Chevy an 1/2 ton with the 6.2 or a 3/4 with 6.0 ?


Danny, it is 1/2 ton 5.3L. I am hoping that it will be enough as the Outback is about 4900lbs and the truck is rated at 9500lb max trailer weight and 15,000 GCWR (at least that is what the manual has listed). We tow our Four Winns ski boat with it without any problems and it almost weighs as much as the TT.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave you can pull it fine , i was hopeing you had the 1/2 ton with the 6.2, that is what i want or the ford ecoboost is the way i am leaning.


----------



## OutbackStu (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats on your 210 Dave. We purchased one from Holman on 11-11-11. Drove up from Dallas, TX as nobody down here in the area stocked that model nor would they discuss a price anywhere near Holman's. Dumped our 2005 Fleetwood pop up after insurance payout totaled it due to hail storm for the 210 lightweight unit that can get in to some of tight places we visit (and I cannot get a bigger unit in to my deer camp). Bought a Reese Straight Line hitch with the Dual Cam sway control. Wow, what an effortless and relaxing tow back to Tejas. Looked at several used ones but most smelled like ashtrays, wet dogs and for only a few $'s more, got a new one. Hope it holds up! The dealers down here could learn a few things from Holman's.


----------



## Dave Spickard (Nov 14, 2011)

OutbackStu said:


> View attachment 2164
> View attachment 2164
> Congrats on your 210 Dave. We purchased one from Holman on 11-11-11. Drove up from Dallas, TX as nobody down here in the area stocked that model nor would they discuss a price anywhere near Holman's. Dumped our 2005 Fleetwood pop up after insurance payout totaled it due to hail storm for the 210 lightweight unit that can get in to some of tight places we visit (and I cannot get a bigger unit in to my deer camp). Bought a Reese Straight Line hitch with the Dual Cam sway control. Wow, what an effortless and relaxing tow back to Tejas. Looked at several used ones but most smelled like ashtrays, wet dogs and for only a few $'s more, got a new one. Hope it holds up! The dealers down here could learn a few things from Holman's.


Stu, congrats to ya'll too, it looks great! I would have purchased from Holman but I just couldn't make time to pick it up and my local dealer had just gotten the unit we purchased the day we visited their lot; I used the Holman's delivery charge to justify and offset my local dealers price. We too purchased for the same reasons of wanting a smaller unit to get to areas that a larger unit can't and we too had looked a several used units; in most of the units the description of "clean: or "like new" didn't quite match up with our definitions, so we decided to purchase new. We have been camping for years in tents and look forward to the comforts of the Outback.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Dave Spickard said:


> Dave is your Chevy an 1/2 ton with the 6.2 or a 3/4 with 6.0 ?


Danny, it is 1/2 ton 5.3L. I am hoping that it will be enough as the Outback is about 4900lbs and the truck is rated at 9500lb max trailer weight and 15,000 GCWR (at least that is what the manual has listed). We tow our Four Winns ski boat with it without any problems and it almost weighs as much as the TT.
[/quote]

Congrats on the new Outback. I have a 2011 210RS and tow with a 1/2 ton 2wd Silverado w/ 5.3L. We put over 10,000 miles on ours since last May when we went to Lakeshore RV to purchase it. My overall average MPG is 10.6 . The 5.3L does okay with the hills. It doesn't have a lot left when the grade gets "Rocky Mountain Steep" but it holds at 45MPH at < 2500 RPM. I purchased the 4-point Equalizer hitch at Lakeshore when I bought the trailer. It is the best hitch combination I have ever towed with. The buffet from oncoming and fast-passing 18-wheelers is negligible. The truck-trailer moves as one no matter the circumstance.

Have fun with your machine. Drive safe.


----------

